# Oh, I Could Just Spit!



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I bought a Pfaff Expression 2024 about five years ago. I test drove it at the dealer and found it did a great 1/4" stitch. A charm. So, I bought it and started quilting. Well, it would skip stitches when going over a seam. Went to the dealer, couldn't figure it out. It had the correct needle, correct threading and everything else. There was no help from the company. I stopped sewing a couple of years ago, concentrating on hand sewing, knitting, and reflexology. Within the past few days I have bought two antique sewing machines from ebay so that I can get on with my quilting. The first one came, Singer 201-2. I've been clearing out my sewing room so I can set it up.

Well, yesterday I stopped in my local quilt shop to buy a thimble, ended up buying a little fabric (surprise) when we got to talking about the old black machines they have in the shop for decor. The owner suggested that I fiddle with the pressure foot regulator for the pressure foot may not be pressing down hard enough. She showed me where it was on her old Bernina. Well, my machine doesn't open up like that. She mentioned the size of the needle. Of course, I'm using the correct type and size for my fabric. She insisted that I use a larger needle, one for denim.

Today, getting ready to box up the Pfaff, I reread the owner's manual. Nothing about adjusting the pressure of the foot. One cannot adjust the pressure foot's pressure, I am guessing it has some sort of self regulating mechanism. I look up troubleshooting- skipped stitches. It says blah blah, and make sure you are using the correct needle for the machine. Of course, I am. But, I dig out a denim needle and put it in. I clean the dust out and oil the bobbin thingie. Rethread the machine, take a strip of fabric. It sews one layer, it sews two layers. It sews four layers, it sews six layers.

I could SCREAM:flame:


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Anytime you are sewing over thick seams, you should use a larger needle than you typically would for whatever fabric you are sewing. I thought that was just a given.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My other machines had no problem going from two cotton fabric layers to four (and six). Not thick seams, just quilting fabric.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Strange, when I read the post I had to laugh. Not sure why but it struck me as funny in a way. ound:
I always have used a heavier needle but then for the most part I am always using heavy fabrics. I also use the cotton quilting thread, it is similar to the old 6o weight cotton thread that I grew up using. I guess I really have never cared for the polyester threads.


----------

